# Siemens Speedstream 4100 with a new DSL provider



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

I changed my DSL provider and want to use Siemens Speedstream 4100 which was provided by At&t. It was working with At&t DSL, but did not work with the new provider. *I tried resetting the modem to factory defaults by pressing the reset button for 30 secs while the modem was switched on.* It did reset, but still does not work. The Power and Ethernet lights are green, but the DSL line is red and blinking. The new DSL provider says something wrong with the modem but they would not support since I did not buy it from them. Does anyone know how to make it work?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

you are linked to the pc if Ethernet green

red on DSL means the modem cannot detect an ADSL sync

any problems with the cable?


----------



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

Since you asked, I also tried with a new data cable. DSL light still blinking red. I also tried by selecting the Bridge mode (PPPoE not used), still no luck.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

well, don't think it's PPPoE issue yet, with luck we will be having one of those soon 

time permitting i'll dig up your modem manual and have a look today

i think the question has changed, we need to know if a Sync signal exists on the modem side of DSL link now

if i were there i have a little black box to do that (it's called another DSL modem if you have one to borrow

also who is the new ISP and why type of modem do they recommend


----------



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

new ISP said they recommend ADSL 2 plus.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

found many manuals for the 4100 

what is the model number on the Speedstream 4100?


----------



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

This is what I found from the bottom of the modem (I think the model is Speedstream 4100):

Siemens Speedstream 4100
Part No- 060-D141-A39
US: SSNDLNAND 242


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks, that part number should do 

i'm wondering if the modem has AT&T firmware on it

can you take your browser to this address
http://192.168.0.1


----------



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

at&t firmware is likely as I had bought that modem from SBC Global then (now part of at&t). When I go to the address it shows SBC and Siemens logos. What I need to do to verify that it has at&t firmware or not?


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

well, i'm not 100%

but if AT&T is still doing it the same way they did with Motorola modems, then you may need to replace that with more generic firmware in order to connect to another provider

that's a project to try if you enjoy such challenges, getting a modem supported by the ISP is faster


----------



## tsf1jay (Feb 21, 2007)

well, could not make the speedstream modem work with new ISP. eneded up buying one from them. thanks for looking into it anyway.


----------



## Rivendale (Sep 17, 2010)

i think that is a good idea, it's hard to troubleshoot problems if the ISP will not help

let us know if you find more questions


----------

